# Stop Accueil Campingcar 2011



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I usually post about this every year. Here is the updated information for 2011.....

"Stop Accueil Camping-Car". This scheme is ideal if you fancy a change from aires, but don't want to pay full campsite prices.

Basically it is a list of 550+ campsites throughout France that have signed an agreement to provide a decent overnight pitch for a motorhome and 2 adults at a set reduced price. 
The price depends on the star rating of the site and is valid all year.
There is a small €0.50c rise in prices for 2011, but still good value....

2** sites - €9 per night 
3*** sites - €11 per night 
4**** sites - €14 per night

This tariff gives you a level pitch with proper acces to fresh and waste water and chemical toilet disposal for a motorhome and 2 persons. Children up to 7 are free and each additional person costs €1. 
You must arrive after 1800hrs and depart by 1000hrs the following day to qualify for the reduced price.

You can download and print off a free pdf brochure (36 pages) with handy maps and lists of sites participating in the scheme in Dept order >>HERE<< 
Or if the download is a little large then view the participating sites online, >>HERE<< and select the req'd dept.

Pete


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Thank you for that, Pete. I've added it to the list of:
*Useful and Informative Continental Websites.*
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-38368.html#38368


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Pete

Do you have to be a member of anything or have a particular card to get these advantages at the sites?

Seems too good to be free :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

clianthus said:


> Hi Pete
> 
> Do you have to be a member of anything or have a particular card to get these advantages at the sites?
> 
> Seems too good to be free :wink:


Hi Jenny, no card or membership req'd, see this previous post......

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-846071.html#846071

Pete


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Stop*

We have used it several times.
The first time we used it was by accident. I didn't know anything about stop accueil but having arrived at a site about 5.45, the site warden said wait for 15 mins and it would be cheaper.

I use the aires de service book and they are in there.


----------



## Jetstream (Aug 29, 2010)

*FFCC STOP ACCUEIL CAMPING CAR*

Are there any benefits by actually joining th FFCC STOP ACCUEIL CAMPING CAR club ? We usually buy an International Camping Carnet from the CC Club.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Peejay,
Is there by any chance a POI file for these? It would be very useful to add to my satnav.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

I don't think the French have quite got to grips with GPS yet. Shame because it would be a useful addition for those of us who try to cut down on the use of paper.


----------



## arturusuk (May 27, 2005)

Sorry to go away from the original topic--but to answer the post by Traveller_HA5_3DOM who thinks the French haven't got to grips with the gps.
Register with the French section of GpsPassion and the number and quality of their Poi's will make your mind boggle.
BrianM


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Bill_OR said:


> Peejay,
> Is there by any chance a POI file for these? It would be very useful to add to my satnav.
> Thanks,
> Bill


Sorry Bill, I don't think there are any POI's for this scheme - unless anyone else knows better.

Not as handy as POI's but they have been listed in the 'Guide Officiel' aires book over the last few years and will also be in the 2011 guide as well....

http://www.campingfrance.com/Guides...de-Officiel-des-aires-de-services-camping-car

Pete


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank you very much, PEEJAY. 

After a life time of caravanning we moved to an Autosleeper Rienza last april and got about 6 weeks of use from the van including our first effort at aires (fantastic) in France last sept.

since then through MHF we have discovered Safe nights ireland, France Passion, the possibility of a forum based members overnight stop scheme, The existence of the MCCNI (we have been members of the C&CC for years using weekend meets) and now to top it all the Stop-accueil scheme.

We really are looking forward to much use this year using some of these schemes. MHF has got to be the best ten pound sub i have spent in a long time.

Thanks again, keep it ut.


Davy


----------

